

The Empty Magic of Steve Jobs - pclark
http://ux.red-gate.com/the-empty-magic-of-steve-jobs

======
brettbender
"More, he confidently states that his product will offer the BEST browsing
experience despite it not supporting Adobe’s Flash player (thus discarding a
vast majority of web sites), and gets away with it."

Wait, since when do most sites have flash? It is common, sure, but saying >
50% I feel is outlandish. The "Vast Majority" implies it's even higher.

